# Disabled parking bays on urbanisation



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone any experience of disabled parking bays inside a gated urbanisation. A couple of our owners want to introduce them outside their houses.

My questions are

1.	Are these bays legal? Do we need to register them somewhere?

2.	Can anyone with a disabled badge park in these bays or just the people who are proposing them?

3.	How do we enforce this? Presumably we cannot get the police involved.

4.	Can the people who are proposing these give parking permission to (non-disabled) people staying in their property when they are not here?

We barely have enough parking bays here in the busy summer months. The rules are one car per house but a lot of people ignore this and it seems we have no powers to enforce this rule. How will enforcing disabled bays be any different?

The owners that are proposing these are not wheelchair users – they have UK blue badges which are much easier to obtain than here in Spain (I know this from experience ). They are only here a small portion of the year (and rarely in July and August when they holiday let their houses).

Who can park in these bays when the people concerned are not here?

Our concerns are that taking out 2 (or more) bays will cut down the available parking for the rest of us.

Anyone got any information or comments?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Has anyone any experience of disabled parking bays inside a gated urbanisation. A couple of our owners want to introduce them outside their houses.
> 
> My questions are
> 
> ...


my understanding of urbanisation rules is that if they have been properly agreed at a meeting then they are enforceable 

just a suggestion - if there is one space per household available, why not suggest numbering them?

that way, everyone would know where they stand........


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> my understanding of urbanisation rules is that if they have been properly agreed at a meeting then they are enforceable
> 
> just a suggestion - if there is one space per household available, why not suggest numbering them?
> 
> that way, everyone would know where they stand........


A lot of our rules have been agreed on and are enforceable but the problem is how to enforce them - who is going to do it. No one wants to upset people. Our president is about as useful as a chocolate teapot 

There are 67 houses here but only about 60 parking spaces so numbering would not work


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Our concerns are that taking out 2 (or more) bays will cut down the available parking for the rest of us.


That would be my concern too.

Your best bet (in my opinion) is to canvas other owner opinions and when you feel you have enough support put it on the agenda for the next comunidad meeting, vote on it and defeat it. Make it go away. Democracy in action.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

I have just finished experimenting with a disabled Motability scooter; if I HAD to use one life would not be nearly so good as it is now. Put yourself in the place of these people with disabled badges. Possibly some could walk the few extra steps; but I thank my lucky stars that I still have two legs of my own. If I had had to lose one, then I also would be wanting to walk as less distance as possible. 

It is all too easy to fall into the "me me" trap; try to savour the fact that by walking an extra step or two, it is doing your exercise routine a power of good 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> A lot of our rules have been agreed on and are enforceable but the problem is how to enforce them - who is going to do it. No one wants to upset people. Our president is about as useful as a chocolate teapot
> 
> There are 67 houses here but only about 60 parking spaces so numbering would not work


Therefore 7 houses don't have a parking space and this should be reflected in the house prices, in the escrituas etc etc.
Sounds like a can of worms to me.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just finished experimenting with a disabled Motability scooter; if I HAD to use one life would not be nearly so good as it is now. Put yourself in the place of these people with disabled badges. Possibly some could walk the few extra steps; but I thank my lucky stars that I still have two legs of my own. If I had had to lose one, then I also would be wanting to walk as less distance as possible.
> 
> ...


I have more mobility problems than either of the 2 people wanting these bays.

As I said in my original post, they have UK blue badges. One because he has a bad back - doesn't seem to stop him climbing ladders or walking to the bar down the road. The other has had a knee operation but does not seem to display any difficulty walking.

I have spinal arthritis which means I cannot walk unaided (walker or walking sticks), I can only walk very short distances and cannot stand for more than about a minute.

The doctors at the hospital say I should have a disabled parking badge but when I went for assessment they decided I was not bad enough for one in Campello. If I lived up the road in Busot I could have one.

I hope this information shows that I am quite able to put myself in their places but, because I am resident in Campello I cannot park in one of these new bays.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

zenkarma said:


> That would be my concern too.
> 
> Your best bet (in my opinion) is to canvas other owner opinions and when you feel you have enough support put it on the agenda for the next comunidad meeting, vote on it and defeat it. Make it go away. Democracy in action.


I have asked for it be discussed at the AGM (next May) but it looks like they are trying to get it done before then.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Can't you get enough people to call an emergency general meeting?

here are the EU/world disabled badge rules. click on country.
ww.fiadisabledtravellers.com/en/world_map/europe/europe.htm

How about going along with the introduction but adding a kicker that it is only for spanish badge holders ? As it is a private urbanisation the legal rights wouldn't apply surely ?


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> I have asked for it be discussed at the AGM (next May) but it looks like they are trying to get it done before then.


Then I would resist it with whatever means you have at your disposal. 

The comunidad at the urbanisation of properties must have a documented set of rules and regulations to deal with instances such as this. It's really no different from the system that deals with annual maintenance of the building common parts and normally things like this would be dealt with and discussed at the annual or quarterly meeting or how often the committee meets to discuss these types of things. 

It's also common that changes would need to be put on the agenda for discussion and approved or defeated by a majority of votes or whatever system your comunidad uses for deciding these types of things. 

If I were in your shoes the first thing I would do is locate these rules and regulations and read through and understand precisely what the process is and what it involves. I would then put on my bureaucrat hat and feign ignorance and innocence and insist that any changes must be put on the agenda for the next meeting of the comunidad and approved or rejected by a majority of votes and leave it at that.

The people attempting to obtain these disabled places can then squeal and whine and stomp their feet as much as they like, they cannot bypass the set down rules and regulations of the comunidad.

Sadly there are always people out there who seem to think the rules that apply to everyone else don't apply to them and will always attempt to take advantage whenever they can. I see it everyday on the roads, the people who don't think they have to indicate, those who think it's okay to park on double yellow lines, those who break the speed limits thus endangering themselves and everyone else around them and those people I see pull into a disabled space in a sleek Jaguar Sports car and get out and walk away quite happily. These people are just selfish and don't care about anyone but themselves.


----------

